# Indonesian: What about you?



## James Bates

Somebody asked me if I used any social media applications. I replied, "Saya punya WhatsApp." (I have WhatsApp.)
How would I have said "What about you?"

"Saya punya WhatsApp. Kalau anda bagaimana?"
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Rani_Author

Sure. It makes sense. Or you can say, "Bagaimana dengan Anda?" 

But, basically, Indonesians don't use "Anda" in any social medias. Although, we just knew each other. "Anda" is just used in very formal situation in the real life, like from any lecturers to any students in any colleges and universities, from any officers to any clients in any offices and banks, or something like that. If no, we use "kamu".

But, if you want to be polite, you can replace the word "Anda/ kamu" with the word "Bapak" for any men, "Ibu" for any women, "Mas" for any boys, "Mbak" for any girls, "Kakak" for any general genders older than you, "Adik" for any general genders younger than you.


----------



## James Bates

So when speaking to a man the most polite thing to say would be "Bapak"? Or is "Anda" even more polite?


----------



## Rani_Author

Actually, it depends on the context. Basically, "Bapak" is more proper and could be used in more general situations.

But, "Anda" is more polite. Example: you speak to your boss. Even, if you speak outside of the office, it would be more polite to use "Anda".


----------



## Persisch

So if somebody asked me my name and I replied, "Nama saya Budi. Kalau Anda bagaimana?" would it be correct Indonesian?
I mean "My name is Budi. What about yours?"


----------



## Rani_Author

Persisch said:


> So if somebody asked me my name and I replied, "Nama saya Budi. Kalau Anda bagaimana?" would it be correct Indonesian?



Correct. 



Persisch said:


> I mean "What about yours?"



The proper translation for "What about yours?" is "Bagaimana dengan diri Anda?" or "Kalau diri Anda bagaimana?"

Just the word "Anda" is too formal in informal situation. 

Thank you so much for learning my mother tongue, @James Bates & @Persisch.


----------



## James Bates

And thank you for helping us.


----------



## kaiaru

This is a rather old forum, but maybe someone is learning and passing by.

The "bagaimana" in Whatsapp conversation is correct, but not necessarily natural. The "bagaimana" in name conversation, in my opinion, is wrong.




James Bates said:


> "Saya punya WhatsApp. Kalau anda bagaimana?"
> Does that make any sense?



I feel that these would work better:
_Saya punya Whatsapp, bagaimana dengan Bapak/ Anda?_ (correct, formal, but not natural)
_Saya punya Whatsapp, apa Bapak/ Anda punya juga? _or _Saya punya Whatsapp, apa Bapak juga punya?_ (correct, formal/colloquial, more natural)
_Saya punya Whatsapp, kalau Bapak/Anda bagaimana? _(correct formal, more natural, change _bagaimana_ to _gimana_ for colloquial)



Persisch said:


> So if somebody asked me my name and I replied, "Nama saya Budi. Kalau Anda bagaimana?" would it be correct Indonesian?
> I mean "My name is Budi. What about yours?"



The translation, I think should be:
My name is Budi. What about yours?
_Nama saya Budi, nama Bapak/Anda siapa? or Nama saya Budi, kalau (nama) Bapak/Anda siapa?_ (correct, formal)
_Namaku Budi, namamu siapa?_ (correct, less formal/ colloquial)
_Nama gua Budi, (nama) lo siapa?_ (correct, very colloquial)



Rani_Author said:


> The proper translation for "What about yours?" is "Bagaimana dengan diri Anda?" or "Kalau diri Anda bagaimana?"
> @James Bates & @Persisch.



For
What about yours?, I feel that the "diri" part is unnecessary. "Bagaimana dengan Anda?" or "Kalau Anda bagaimana?" will better, though they are correct still.

The colloquial will be _Kalau kamu/ lo gimana?_


----------



## dcx97

Rani_Author said:


> But, if you want to be polite, you can replace the word "Anda/ kamu" with the word "Bapak" for any men, "Ibu" for any women, "Mas" for any boys, "Mbak" for any girls, "Kakak" for any general genders older than you, "Adik" for any general genders younger than you.



I think that "mas" and "mbak" are not Indonesian words.


----------



## EsauI

dcx97 said:


> I think that "mas" and "mbak" are not Indonesian words.



Mas and mbak are colloquial Indonesian words lmao


----------



## I see you

Aren't they borrowings from Bahasa Jawa?


----------



## EsauI

Yup. But if you use it from sabang to merauke, everyone will understand so those were Indonesian words


----------



## I see you

Yes, now I remember that the main difference between Bahasa Indonesia and Bahasa Melayu is that the former uses many Javanese words.


----------



## EsauI

Huh? From where did you get that idea?


----------



## I see you

I used to chat with a Malay girl. She had trouble understanding me only when I used an Indonesian word that was borrowed from Javanese. Other than that, she understood me perfectly well.

For example, she didn't understand me when I said, "Dia punya pacar." (He has a girlfriend)


----------



## EsauI

But dia punya pacar wasn't Javanese it was pure Indonesian. Melayu uses dia mempunyai teman wanita to translate he has a gf of course your friend wouldn't understand


----------



## I see you

I thought "pacar" was Javanese.


----------



## EsauI

Pacar can mean gf or bf both in Indonesian and Javanese but it was an Indonesian word, everyone knows it


----------



## I see you

Thanks.


----------



## EsauI

De rien


----------



## al-Ghareeb

How would you say "How about you?" to two or more people?


----------



## EsauI

al-Ghareeb said:


> How would you say "How about you?" to two or more people?



Plural you is kalian in indonesian, use "bagaimana dengan kalian?"


----------

